# Ipod touch backup won't backup applications



## joe_blow (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi. My ipod touch is giving me nothing but problems recently. Whenever it syncs or updates to the new firmware, it crashes about 80% of the time and needs to restore. This wasn't a problem because Itunes would back up all of my data. However, I started downloading some of those fancy new third party applications from the itunes store and I found out the hard way that the itunes backup doesn't back up the saved data in my 3rd party applications. So I lost all of the info I inputted. So I guess I have two problems.

1)I called apple support and they told me that I need to update to SP3 before I continue with them. From what I understand, SP3 is just a collection of all the updates since SP2. however, I've been downloading all of the updates since then so I'm 99% sure that's not the problem. I asked them what to do if it still doesn't work after I download it, and they said they really have no clue. So I gave up on that.

2) I really just want to find a way to backup the data on my 3rd party applications. I don't care if itunes constantly crashes, as long as it takes a proper backup. Is there some software that I can download that will take a full backup?

Thanks!


----------

